
Ask HN: How to Patent an Algorithm? - throwaway_algo
So assume I created a magic algorithm which is capable of reducing the computing cost (disc IO and CPU) of any given database-query by 50%.
Is is possible to get a patent for that algorithm?
My research showed that it is generally not possible to do so, but for example I found out that google did this somehow with MapReduce. [1]<p>The other question is if it even makes sense to get a patent. Are the examples where someone got a patent for an algorithm and got successful out of it? The other option would be to just make it open source (together with the implementation of the algorithm).<p>PS: I live in europe.<p>[1]  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;patft.uspto.gov&#x2F;netacgi&#x2F;nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&amp;Sect2=HITOFF&amp;d=PALL&amp;p=1&amp;u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&amp;r=1&amp;f=G&amp;l=50&amp;s1=7,650,331.PN.&amp;OS=PN&#x2F;7,650,331&amp;RS=PN&#x2F;7,650,331
======
aurizon
Well, we have slaved for years under the oppression of lossless compression
algorithm patents. View a few of these for suggestions as to the right law
firm to consult.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=patented+image+compression+a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=patented+image+compression+algorithms&oq=patented+image+compression+algorithms&aqs=chrome..69i57.15407j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
trcarney
I would only look into getting a patent if you can easily deduce what the
algorithm is by using the product. If not, getting a patent will make the
algorithm public and only protect it for a certain amount of time. Keeping it
secret, like the recipe for coca-cola, could be the better move.

